# A few pics and vids from this am 1/2/08



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

They called for a foot and we got 3-4in But still got a few shots

This is the truck road to the factory about 2 miles long sorry did get to far being only 8 out my hand got to cold lol





And one of my truck





And a new 440 with 8 foot pusher


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

sweet skid-steer, hope to get somthing like that somday!!!!


----------

